# Lac de Chalain



## altersalat (27. April 2005)

Hallihallo
Ich fahre in den Pfingstferien ins Jura an den Lac de Chalain. Hat von euch jemand ne Ahnung wie man da auf was angeln kann und wie der See so ist??

Dass man da gut auf große Karpfen fischen kann hab ich schon gehört, ich bin aber nich so der Boilie-Angler.

Würde mich über ein paar Tips freuen.


----------



## altersalat (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Lac de Chalain*

Weiß echt niemand was über den See, oder auch die Flüsse in der Umgebung, z.B. den Ain???
Wäre echt dankbar über ein paar Tips.


----------



## Muralto77 (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Lac de Chalain*

Hallo altersalat!


und wart ihr dort?  war was los?  wir wollen diesen Sommer in die Gegend - haben uns den lake de coiselet oder lac de vouglans ausgeguckt! kennt sich da jmd. aus? oder hat Erfahrungen?

Danke Daniel


----------



## DerJoni (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lac de Chalain*

hali halo fahre nächste woche auch an den lac de chalain.....habt ihr was gefangen?wenn ja wo?auf was?wollte gerne auf hecht etc. fischen.braucht man dort nen boot?wenn ja wo krieg ich eins her?schon mal danke für antworten
lg joni


----------



## DerJoni (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lac de Chalain*

also wie gesagt war ich jetzt am lac de chalain:is supi zum fischen auf karpfen,schleien und weissfische etc. jedoch ging bei mir gar nichts auf raubfisch


----------

